# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  La Magia Piscinera Más Increíble

## S. Alexander

No... estoy... loco... ¿no es eso lo que dicen los locos? Un poco de diversión en verano, La Magia Piscinera Más Increíble

(Todo tiene un por qué)




Canal Izador - La Magia Piscinera Más Increíble - YouTube

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## Inherent

yo no lo admito como magia piscinera si no está el de las 21 cartas. Hala.  :Smile1:

----------


## MagNity

estás como una cabra!!!! una buena sonrisa sacas a todos como mínimo!!!!!

----------


## S. Alexander

Jejejejeje, ¡ojalá hubiera tenido la mitad de material que quería tener dentro! Cartas de plástico, los aros chinos... en fin, ¡pero he podido grabar esta pequeña porquería, que tenía ganas!

Fue divertido  :Smile1: 

Muchas gracias a los dos

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## Inherent

"Si esto es pa divertirse", como decía alguno.... muy buen y refrescante video :-)

----------


## magopicas

Como te lo pasas jaja muy bueno el video

----------


## Odran

Impresionante aguante en apnea... eso tiene truco :Confused:   :Wink1:

----------


## Iban

Quitando el sable, todo lo demás es de primerísima calidad.

----------


## S. Alexander

x'D Siento que no te gusten los sables... en realidad a mí no más que a ti  :Wink1: 

Lo del aguante en apnea... hummm... es genuino :P  :Wink1: 

¡Gracias magopicas!

----------


## MrTrucado

No se como calificar el video. La proxima vez haz el favor de quitarte las gafas, parece mentira que lleves tanto en el foro. Cuantas veces nos han dicho que se nos vean los ojos para saber donde miramos. Luego decirte que el juego, hubiera ganado bastante si hubiera sido hablado, a riesgo de ahogarte. En cuanto a la tecnica decirte que cuando llenas de agua el recipiente debes de creertelo mas sino nadie se creera que esta lleno. Me parto contigo un abrazo.

----------


## S. Alexander

xDDDDD

¿Te partes conmigo? ¡Es mutuo!

Un abrazo mágico, míster  :Wink1: 

S. Alexander

----------


## elmanu

Joer Sergio,,,,estas hecho un mago piscinero
Miguel Ajo y Jose Que Soy Yo - Los Magos Piscineros - YouTube
jajajaj

----------


## S. Alexander

No se lo dediqué a ellos porque nada de lo que haga los merece de momento, ¡quedo mucho por crecer!

Un abrazo mágico manu

S. Alexander

----------

